# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Tunnistetut jäsenet

## vko

> Miksi minä näyn yhtäkkiä "tunnistettuna käyttäjänä"? Kuka ja miten on tunnistanut minut ja miksi. Eihän minua tarvitse tunnistaa, kun esiinnyt omalla nimelläni! :-)


Siitä tässä nimenomaan onkin kysymys.

Kyseiseen käyttäjäryhmään siirretään jäsenet, jotka on luotettavasti tunnistettu ylläpidon ja/tai moderaattorien toimesta esiintyvän foorumilla oikealla nimellään. Tunnistautumisen kaikkia yksityiskohtia ei ole vielä täysin selvitetty, joten ryhmään ei ole vielä saatu kaikkia niitä, jotka ovat oikean nimensä profiiliinsa laittaneet. Tunnistautumismahdollisuuksia selvitetään ja niistä informoidaan heti, kun järkeviä ratkaisuja löytyy (yksityisviestillä saa laittaa minulle vinkkejä ratkaisuista  :Smile: ).

Tähän liittyen jäseniltä on poistettu oikeudet muokata omaa nimeänsä rekisteröinnin jälkeen, jotta tämän tiedon aitouteen tunnistettujen käyttäjien kohdalla pystyisi paremmin luottamaan.

----------


## dima

Tähän liittyen voisi kysyä, että miksi enää ei käyttäjätiedoissa ole pakollisena osana oman nimen laittaminen? Vanhassa ohjelmistossahan se oli, ja sitä perusteltiin asiattomien viestien vähentämisellä. Miksi ei enää?

----------


## kuukanko

On oman nimen laittaminen edelleenkin pakollista. Vähän aikaa ohjelmiston vaihdon jälkeen pakollisuus ei toiminut, mutta se on korjattu.

----------


## Razer

Mielestäni tämä sivusto alkaa mennä entistäkin "syrjivämpään" suuntaan. Käyttäjien jaottelu "tunnistettuihin" eli luotettavampiin käyttäjiin alkaa suorastaan epäilyttää, että mihin tätä sivustoa ollaan oikein viemässä...

Juuri äskettäin ilmoitettiin maksullisen sähköpostiosoitteen välttämättömyydestä ja jo se sai minut raivostumaan! Tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi, julkinen keskustelukanava niille, jotka ovat kiinnostuneet joukkoliikenteestä käyttäjinä tai harrastajina. He haluavat tuoda mielipiteitään liikenteestä esille ja tavallisina kansalaisina olisi mielestäni oikeutettua, että heistä mahdollisimman monella olisi mahdollisuus sananvapauteen!

Totta kai asiallisuus on täällä prioriteetti, mutta ei maksullisuudella ja käyttäjien jaottelulla mielestäni mitään voiteta! Samoja käyttäjiä he ovat tästäkin eteenpäin... Jakakaa mieluummin vaikka tunnustuksia rehtiydestä ja aktiivisuudesta!

----------


## kuukanko

Yritämme koko ajan parantaa luotettavuutta siitä, että käyttäjillä on oikea nimi käyttäjätiedoissa, koska pahimmat ylilyönnit keskusteluissa on tehty tunnuksilla joissa on ollut väärä nimi. Sekä ilmaissähköpostiosoitteiden kielto että varmasti tunnistettujen käyttäjien erottelu ovat molemmat askelia väärien nimien karsimiseksi. Nämä eivät vielä mitenkään rajoita foorumille rekisteröitymistä. Sähköpostiosoitteeltakaan ei vaadita maksullisuutta, vaan esim. oman Internet-yhteyden mukana tuleva sähköpostiosoite kelpaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> T&#228;m&#228; on joukkoliikennefoorumi, julkinen keskustelukanava niille, jotka ovat kiinnostuneet joukkoliikenteest&#228; k&#228;ytt&#228;jin&#228; tai harrastajina.


T&#228;m&#228; on keskustelufoorumi, jonka toimituksella (Ville Koskinen ja Arttu Kuukankorpi) on sek&#228; oikeus ett&#228; velvollisuus huolehtia foorumin asiallisuudesta  parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla. Aivan kuten Helsingin Sanomat sek&#228; karsii ett&#228; toimittaa (muokkaa, lyhent&#228;&#228 :Wink:  mielipidepalstalle l&#228;hetettyj&#228; kirjoituksia pit&#228;&#228;kseen tason sellaisena kuin itse katsoo parhaaksi. Miss&#228;&#228;n ei ole sanottu, ett&#228; t&#228;m&#228;n foorumin tulisi pyrki&#228; maksimaaliseen kirjoitteluvapauteen. Mielest&#228;ni on aivan oikein, ett&#228; t&#228;ll&#228; foorumilla pyrit&#228;&#228;n maksimaaliseen asiallisuuteen.

Niin, ja n&#228;m&#228; ovat siis omia mielipiteit&#228;ni, eiv&#228;t foorumin toimituksen.

----------


## tkp

> Sähköpostiosoitteeltakaan ei vaadita maksullisuutta, vaan esim. oman Internet-yhteyden mukana tuleva sähköpostiosoite kelpaa.


Mites ne, jotka käyttävät nettiä esim. kirjastoista tai nettikahviloista? Lisäksi kaikkien yhteyksien(esim. jaetut kiinteistöliittymät), mukana ei tule sähköpostiosoitetta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mites ne, jotka käyttävät nettiä esim. kirjastoista tai nettikahviloista? Lisäksi kaikkien yhteyksien(esim. jaetut kiinteistöliittymät), mukana ei tule sähköpostiosoitetta.


Jos "oikeaa" sähköpostiosoitetta ei ole, voi ottaa yhteyttä foorumin ylläpitoon ja pyytää lupaa ilmaisen sähköpostiosoitteen käyttöön.

----------


## Jusa

Tämäkin on asiaton kysymys:
Missä kirjoittajan pitää käydä tunistaumisessa, jotta saa kunniamaininnan "tunnistettu jäsen".
Mitä varten se on ja ketä se palvelee.
Onko täällä eriarvoisia kirjoittajia?

----------


## Razer

Niin, älköön nyt ylläpito vältelkö ja sivuuta aihetta; Onko tunnistettujen jäsenten joukkoon edes tullut lisäystä sitten nimityksen käyttöönoton jälkeen?

----------


## vko

> Onko tunnistettujen jäsenten joukkoon edes tullut lisäystä sitten nimityksen käyttöönoton jälkeen?


Toki on. Tunnukset, joiden profiileissa on ylläpidon tai moderaattorin tiedon mukaan varmasti oikea nimi, on siirretty kyseiseen ryhmään.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Toki on. Tunnukset, joiden profiileissa on ylläpidon tai moderaattorin tiedon mukaan varmasti oikea nimi, on siirretty kyseiseen ryhmään.


No miksen esimerkiksi minä ole "tunnistettu jäsen" vaikka kuinka ihan oikea nimi on..?

----------


## karihoo

> No miksen esimerkiksi minä ole "tunnistettu jäsen" vaikka kuinka ihan oikea nimi on..?


Omalla kohdallani tunnistetuksi tuleminen tapahtui JLF:n ulkopuolisten yhteyksien johdosta. Ilmeisesti tämä tunnistaminen vaatii muutakin kuin aktiivisuutta täällä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Omalla kohdallani tunnistetuksi tuleminen tapahtui JLF:n ulkopuolisten yhteyksien johdosta. Ilmeisesti tämä tunnistaminen vaatii muutakin kuin aktiivisuutta täällä.


Nimenomaan. Tunnistautuminen edellyttää, että nimi tulee selville jostakin muusta yhteydestä kuin tältä foorumilta. Lähes kaikki tunnistetut jäsenet joko ylläpito tai minä tunnemme henkilökohtaisesti.

----------


## Jusa

> Nimenomaan. Tunnistautuminen edellyttää, että nimi tulee selville jostakin muusta yhteydestä kuin tältä foorumilta. Lähes kaikki tunnistetut jäsenet joko ylläpito tai minä tunnemme henkilökohtaisesti.


"Kermakerho"

Jos tunnistautumisella ei mitään muuta saavuteta, niin eikö olisi parempi lopettaa koko tunnistamisleikki, koska sillä ei mitään hyvää saavuteta, päinvastoin.

----------


## sebastin

Nimenomaan. Kuulosta melko erikoiselta järjestelyltä. 

"ylläpito tunnistaa tämän jäsenen"
"ylläpito on nähnyt tämän jäsenen"
"ylläpito tietää tämän jäsenen"

lol?

Ei siinä toisaalta. Itse varmasti esittäydyn henkilökohtaisesti sopivan tilanteen sattuessa. Mutta haluaisinko silti olla "tunnistettu"? Tuskin.

----------


## karihoo

> "Kermakerho"
> 
> Jos tunnistautumisella ei mitään muuta saavuteta, niin eikö olisi parempi lopettaa koko tunnistamisleikki, koska sillä ei mitään hyvää saavuteta, päinvastoin.





> Itse varmasti esittäydyn henkilökohtaisesti sopivan tilanteen sattuessa. Mutta haluaisinko silti olla "tunnistettu"? Tuskin.


Käsittääkseni täällä on asetettu rajoja ja sääntöjä, jotta keskustelu pysyisi asiallisena. Anonyyminä tai kuvitteellisella nimimerkillä on useilla foorumeilla nähty suurempi todennäköisyys ylilyönteihin ja asiattomuuksiin. Mm. Helsingin Sanomat moderoi kaikkia viestejä *ennen* julkaisua. Tässäkin ketjussa on selvitetty asiaa.

Sitä paitsi, en minä ainakaan ole huomannut tunnistettujen "suosimista". Itseltänikin on muutama viesti joutunut poistetuksi. Summa summarum: tunnistettuna ehkä tulee tarkemmin mietittyä mitä tänne kirjoittelee...

----------


## Jusa

> Anonyyminä tai kuvitteellisella nimimerkillä on useilla foorumeilla nähty suurempi todennäköisyys ylilyönteihin ja asiattomuuksiin. Summa summarum: tunnistettuna ehkä tulee tarkemmin mietittyä mitä tänne kirjoittelee...


Eikös täällä ole kuitenkin kaikkien oikea nimi näkyvissä jäsenprofiilissa.
Anonyymeina täällä ei kukaan kirjoita, eikä pidäkkään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eikös täällä ole kuitenkin kaikkien oikea nimi näkyvissä jäsenprofiilissa.
> Anonyymeina täällä ei kukaan kirjoita, eikä pidäkkään.


Siinäpä se, kaikkien oikean nimen Pitäisi olla näkyvissä profiilissa, mutta käytännössä ei tietenkään ole mitään keinoa tarkistaa profiilien oikeellisuutta, vaan kaikki on sen varassa, että rekistöröityessään jäsen antaa oikeat tiedot. Tätä taustaa vasten ymmärrän kyllä ajatuksen: vaikka kaikkien jäsenten henkilöllisyydestä ei voida olla varmoja, ylläpito voi ainakin kertoa, keiden henkilöllisyys on varmasti oikea.

En tosin ole varma, onko tämä käytäntö miten onnistunut varsinkaan kun ihmisten kiinnostus henkilöllisyytensä varmentamiseen ei ole kovin iso. Toisaalta ei siitä näytä olevan haittaakaan. Ehkäpä esimerkiksi politiikassa mukana olevien taikka muuten tunnettujen jäsenten kannalta on tärkeää, että heidän henkilöllisyytensä on varmennettu.

Suosittelisin ylläpidolle, että se tekisi pysyväisviestin aiheesta 'tunnistetut jäsenet' jonka yhteydessä myös selkeästi kerrottaisiin kuinka toimia jos haluaa tulla tunnistetuksi jäseneksi.

----------


## karihoo

> Suosittelisin ylläpidolle, että se tekisi pysyväisviestin aiheesta 'tunnistetut jäsenet' jonka yhteydessä myös selkeästi kerrottaisiin kuinka toimia jos haluaa tulla tunnistetuksi jäseneksi.


Erittäin kannatettava ehdotus.

----------


## Ozzy

Onkos enää turhemmasta syytä mietiskellä. Hiekkalaatikollakin on muksuilla aina ne " isot pojat" , jotka määräävät marssijärjestyksen.

Eiköhän tämä järjestely meille satunnaisille kirjoittelijoille kelpaa- ne, jotka  tästä saavat hikan tai ripulin , voivat vaikka lähettää henk.koht.lähestymiskutsun päättäville elimille saadakseen itsensä "tunnistetuksi"- menkää vaikka kaljalle ja vetäkää kunnon lärvit.

Tosin jotkut joutuvat varmaankin odottamaan vielä pitkäänkin baariin pääsyä.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Siinäpä se, kaikkien oikean nimen Pitäisi olla näkyvissä profiilissa, mutta käytännössä ei tietenkään ole mitään keinoa tarkistaa profiilien oikeellisuutta, vaan kaikki on sen varassa, että rekistöröityessään jäsen antaa oikeat tiedot.


Rikoslain mukaan se on rikos, jos antaa väärät tiedot mm. vaikkapa huuto.netille. Tästä kiinni jääminen on kuitenkin lähes mahdotonta. Jos halutaan, että on varmasti oikeat ihmiset niin pitäisi antaa ylläpidolle myös sotu, jolloin tietääkseni asian voi tarkistaa väestörekisteristä ennen kuin jäsen hyväksytään. Toisaalta, menisikö se liian pitkälle jo silloin..

----------


## Jusa

> Kunnianloukkausrikoksia enemmän kuin koskaan
> Salo
> 
> Julkaistu: 26.01. klo: 03:51 
> Päivitetty: 26.01. klo: 03:53 
> Kunnianloukkauksista tehdyt rikosilmoitukset ovat lisääntyneet selvästi viime vuosina. Salon Seudun Sanomien mukaan poliisi pitää kasvun syynä internetin keskustelupalstoja ja kuvagallerioita.
> 
> Poliisi sai viime vuonna liki 3 600 rikosilmoitusta kunnian tai yksityisyyden loukkaamisesta. Ilmoituksia oli reilu tuhat enemmän kuin vuonna 2000.
> 
> ...


Nämäkin asiat pitää muistaa tänne kirjoittaessa!
Kirjoitetaan siis omalla nimellä hyvän tavan mukaista tekstiä.

----------


## Compact

> Rikoslain mukaan se on rikos, jos antaa väärät tiedot.


Tuli vain mieleen, että jlf:ään on juuri liittynyt haudan takaa Jim Morrisonkin ja nuuskii nyt mitä täällä tapahtuu,  kaivaa "pääkonttoriaan" varten henkilötietojamme ynnä muuta...

----------


## Aleksi.K

Sen enempää ottamatta kantaa Morrisoniin on todettava, että on mielestäni melko tyhmää, vastuutonta ja lapsillista laittaa väärät henkilötiedot. (Sanoo rikoslaki mitä tahansa. Joka tapaukasessa.) Täällä foorumilla kyllä luulisi sen verran fiksua sakkia liikkuvan, että osaa kirjoittaa nimensä oikein kun sitä kysytään.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tuli tänään muissa yhteyksissä puheeksi, että muutamien tapausten vuoksi JLF on menettänyt arvoaan. Keskustelukumppanini arveli, että vakavasti otettavalla foorumilla keskustelu käydään oikeilla nimillä - siihenhän lehtien yleisöosastotkin ovat menneet. Onko ollut harkinnassa missään vaiheessa, että nimimerkkien käyttö kiellettäisiin? Entä voisiko tätä asiaa kokeilla siten, että JLF:llä olisikin alue, joka on avoin esim. vain ns. tunnistetuille jäsenille?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Keskustelukumppanini arveli, että vakavasti otettavalla foorumilla keskustelu käydään oikeilla nimillä


Keskusteluhan käydään oikeilla nimillä, tosin vain rekisteröityneet käyttäjät pääsevät näkemään ne. Lehtien yleisönosastoillakaan ei ole keinoja valvoa, ovatko kerrotut nimet oikeita.

Jos joitakin palveluja aletaan rajaamaan vain tunnistauneille jäsenille, pitää ensiksi järjestää kaikille mahdollisuus tunnistautua. Tässäkin ketjussa on taidettu pyytää ideoita tunnistautumisen järjestämiseen, mutta sen suhteen on ollut hiljaista.

Joillakin toisilla palstoilla on ainakin ollut käytössä nimellinen pankkisiirto omalta tililtä ylläpidolle, jolloin maksajan nimestä näkyy oikea nimi. Tämä kuitenkin tekisi foorumin pyörittämisestä jo liiketoimintaa ja toisi velvoitteita mm. verottajan suuntaan. Menetelmä olisi myös sen verran hankala, että uudet käyttäjät sitä tuskin kovin helposti tekisivät, vaan ainakin osalle alueista pitäisi voida kirjoittaa ilman tunnistautumista.

Nimen valvominen ei myöskään välttämättä estäisi mitenkään esim. trollaamista. Kaikki eivät ehkä näe kirjoittamistaan trollaamisena, vaan luulevat vaan, että muut eivät ymmärtäneet vielä asiaa, joka on kerrottu jo moneen kertaan.

Omasta puolestani lupaan kyllä puuttuvani jatkossa trollaukseen herkemmin. Joissakin viimeaikaisissa tapauksissa olen puuttunut asiaan liian myöhään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskusteluhan käydään oikeilla nimillä, tosin vain rekisteröityneet käyttäjät pääsevät näkemään ne. Lehtien yleisönosastoillakaan ei ole keinoja valvoa, ovatko kerrotut nimet oikeita.
> 
> Jos joitakin palveluja aletaan rajaamaan vain tunnistauneille jäsenille, pitää ensiksi järjestää kaikille mahdollisuus tunnistautua. Tässäkin ketjussa on taidettu pyytää ideoita tunnistautumisen järjestämiseen, mutta sen suhteen on ollut hiljaista.


Lehdet edellyttävät lähettäjän yhteystietoja, jolloin voivat tarkistaa, että kyse on oikeasta henkilöstä. Myös useisiin lehtien nettikeskusteluihin rekisteröityminen edellyttää katuosoitetta ja puhelinnumeroa, jolloin tarvittaessa on mahdollista olla yhteydessä todelliseen henkilöön.

Toki nämäkään eivät ole vedenpitäviä, ellei tarkistusta tehdä ennen tekstin julkaisemista. Ymmärrän kyllä, ettei ole kohtuullista vaatia sellaista, että ylläpito ottaa yhteyden jokaiseen rekisteröityneeseen tarkistuksen vuoksi.

En pidä tiukkaa linjaa välttämättömänä ja tiedän senkin, että jotkut eivät asemansa puolesta halua esiintyä julkisesti. Tosin näistä tapauksista tuskin tulee häiriköintiongelmaa ja on minusta parempi, että he voivat olla mukana.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

Lehtien tai muiden medioiden tapa kysyä kirjoittajan yhteystietoja lienee perustuva vanhaan palkkionmaksutapaan ja palkkiosta suoritettuun ennakonpidätykseen verotusta varten eikä niinkään kirjoittajan henkilöllisyyden varmentamiseen.
Vastaavien päätoimittajien vastuukysymykset ovat varmaankin myös olleet pontimena asiaan ja samaahan mitataan nettijulkaisuilla. 

Kirjoittajien henkilöllisyyden varmistaminen sitä vastoin on toki mahdollista todistettavasti (korkealla todennäköisyydellä) tehdä nytkin. Esim. Oulun yliopiston keskuskoneille on mahdollista uudistaa hukattu (unohdettu) salasana pankkitunnusten kautta menevällä linkillä, varmaankin sama on mahdollinen kanava muillekin. Maksu vain lienee sitä luokkaa ettei siinä ole mieltä.

Toinen kysymys on sitten tuo trollien tms. vainoaminen. Mitä sitten jos kaikki eivät olekaan samaa mieltä kaikista asioista, kai sitä nyt erilaisiakin mielipiteitä voi kestää? Ketään ei kai nyt ylettömästi haukuta nimeltä, ja vaikka haukuttaisiinkin, niin kai sitä nyt itse kullakin on kanttia ottaa kritiikkiäkin vastaan jos on mielipide mitä esittää? Inttämisestä tai jankuttamisesta ei taida kirjoittajan identifioiminen tehdä yhtään sen viisaampaa.

Asiattomuudet ovat tietenkin oma lukunsa, mutta niitä vastaan on moderaattorikäytäntö olemassa. Kaikkia kommentteja ei liene pakko ottaa tosissaan ja kaikkiin kommentteihin ei ole pakko kommentoida takaisin. Kai sitä samalla tavalla tehdään muuallakin kuin internetissä, tuskin se mikään erityinen käytöstapojen tai mielipiteenvaihdon saareke on?
Aina voi olla lukematta forumia jos tuntuu että siellä on vain vastenmielisiä kirjoituksia.

Siitä olen aikaisempien kirjoittajien kanssa samaa mieltä että mitä asiallisempia kirjoituksia forumilla on, sitä vakavammin se otetaan ja toisaalta sitä mukavampaa sitä on itsekin lukea. Suomi24 lienee toisesta päästä asteikkoa hyvä verrokki kun taas toisesta päästä lienee Defensor Legis. Molempiin yleisö saa kirjoittaa  :Smile:

----------


## Kaid

> Jos halutaan, että on varmasti oikeat ihmiset niin pitäisi antaa ylläpidolle myös sotu, jolloin tietääkseni asian voi tarkistaa väestörekisteristä ennen kuin jäsen hyväksytään.


Käytännössä ainoa tapa tunnistaa ihminen 100% varmuudella on sosiaaliturvatunnus. Se on _ainoa_ täysin henkilökohtainen tunnistetieto, joka Suomen kansalaisella on - myös verkkopankkitunnusten hyödyntäminen ihmisten tunnistamisessa perustuu tähän, sillä pankki tietää asiakkaansa sotun ja näinollen välillisesti varmistaa ihmisen olevan se, keneksi itseään väittää. Sotun keskeisestä merkityksestä johtuen veikkaisin, että järjestelmälliseen sotujen keräämiseen tarvitaan vähintäänkin poliisiviranomaisen lupa.

Osoitteen ja/tai puhelinnumeron kerääminen ei taas välttämättä auta mitään. Ylläpidon tulisi pystyä (a) varmistamaan, että samanniminen ihminen omistaa kyseisen numeron/asuu kyseisessä osoitteessa - tämä tarkoittaisi käytönnössä maksullisen palvelun hyödyntämistä - ja (b) ottamaan yhteyttä kyseiseen numeroon/osoitteeseen ja varmistamaan, että siellä asuva tietynniminen henkilö on myös itserekisteröitynyt tälle foorumille. Tähän prosessiin siis kuluisi paljon aikaa ja rahaa jos halutaan todellinen varmuus ihmisen henkilöllisyydestä.




> Joillakin toisilla palstoilla on ainakin ollut käytössä nimellinen pankkisiirto omalta tililtä ylläpidolle, jolloin maksajan nimestä näkyy oikea nimi. Tämä kuitenkin tekisi foorumin pyörittämisestä jo liiketoimintaa ja toisi velvoitteita mm. verottajan suuntaan.


Teoreettisella tasolla, kuinka verottaja suhtautuisi asiaan jos maksua käytettäisiin nimenomaan ainoastaan tunnistuskeinona, ja ylläpito palauttaisi summan käyttäjän tilille tunnistuksen tapahduttua? Tämä ei toki millään tapaa vähentäisi järjestelmän hankaluutta, mutta voisi olla yksi potentiaalinen vaihtoehto käyttäjien tunnistamiseksi. Itse en usko, että yhtä tunnistusmetodia jota voidaan soveltaa kaikkiin halukkaisiin käyttäjiin on mahdollista löytää. Sen sijaan tarjoamalla erilaisia vaihtoehtoja voitaisiin mahdollistaa tunnistautuminen suurimalle osalle käyttäjistä - yksi mahdollisuus voisi olla maksullinen sähköposti, toinen pankkisiirto.

Maksullisten sähköpostiosoitteiden lisäksi toinen mahdollinen tapa tunnistaa käyttäjät voisi olla erilaisten oppilaitosten sähköpostiosoitteet. Ainakin kaikilla Helsingin Yliopiston opiskelijoilla on opinahjonsa puolesta sähköpostiosoite muodossa etunimi.sukunimi@helsinki.fi. Koska yliopistossa ollaan kirjoilla omalla nimellään, olisi tälläinen sähköpostiosoite mielestäni riittävä todiste henkilöllisyydestä. Tosin en ole tässä täysin puolueeton, sillä satun opiskelemaan kyseisessä laitoksessa  :Wink: . Ja toki tämä metodi sopii vain hyvin harvan käyttäjän tunnistamiseen, varsinkin koska kaikki oppilaitokset eivät käytä vastaavaa osoiteformaattia. Yhdistettynä muihin potentiaalisiin tapoihin se voisi kuitenkin toimia osana kattavaa tunnistusvaihtoehtojärjestelmää.

----------


## late-

> Käytännössä ainoa tapa tunnistaa ihminen 100% varmuudella on sosiaaliturvatunnus.


Henkilötunnuksella voidaan tunnistaa (identification), mutta henkilötunnuksella ei voida todentaa (authentication). Eli henkilötunnuksella voidaan tunnistaa tietty ihminen (erottaa ihmiset toisistaan), mutta henkilötunnus ei riitä tuntemattoman henkilön henkilöllisyyden todentamiseen.

----------


## miiro

Yksi tapa tunnistaa ihmisiä, joka on esimerkiksi nettitilan palveluntarjoajien käytössä on kopio passista. Itse en tosin rupeaisi lähettelemään sellaista kuin pgp-suojattuna.

Yksi toinen tapa on lisäksi nuo sähköpostiosoitteet. Esimerkiksi oppilaitosten antamat sähköpostiosoitteet ovat yksi mahdollinen, mutta myös @iki.fi-osoite, joiden tulee yhdistyksen sääntöjen mukaan viitata jäseneen yksityishenkilönä, jolloin esim etunimi.sukunimi@iki.fi-osoitteen kanssa ei ole epäselvyyksiä.

Myös esimerkiksi joidenkin joukkoliikenneyhdistysten jäsennumero voisi olla eräs varmistuskeino, mutta se vaatii myös työtä sekä foorumin että yhdistysten osalta.

Verkkopankkitunnistus maksaa 200 euroa / pankki ja 0,5 e / tunnistus, eli se ei tule kysymykseen. (ainakin tämän sivun mukaan)

Tekstiviesti ylläpitäjän prepaid-liittymään, jolloin ylläpitäjä katsoo henkilot.eniro.fistä tiedot? Mahdollisesti, mutta numeropalvelusta löytyy kyllä Aku Ankka ja Elvis Presleykin.

Varma tunnistautuminen on vaikeaa, mutta mielestäni jo kaksi ekaa kappaletta antavat aika kattavat ja melko varmat tunnistautumismahdollisuudet - jos täällä on tarkoitus kirjoittaa _omalla nimellä_, niin mielestäni riittää, että todistaa, että todellakin _on sen niminen_. Eikä mitään sotutunnistuksia turhaan?

EDIT: Niin ja tosiaan ehkä passin kopiokin on turhan hc metodi? Tai no sutattu passi? Saa nähdä vaivaa kuitenkin sellaiseen kuvaan nimen väärentämisessäkin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ehkä kaikista paras olisi, jos koko tunnistetut jäsenet-systeemi lakkautettaisiin. Se kun ei tunnu oikein toimivan, ellet ole hyvää kaveria moderaattorin kanssa. Eipä ole itseänikään laitettu tunnistuksi, vaikka olen muutamia kertoja moderaattoreita tavannut. Tuskin mode kaikilta muiltakaan on alkanut pyytämään henkkaria sitä varten..

----------


## trumanb

Kello on jo paljon, joten voi olla, että minulta vain lukiessa meni ohi, mutta mitä etuja näillä tunnistetuilla jäsenillä on? Onko mitään? Ovatko ne vain kaksi sanaa nimimerkin alapuolella? Jos eivät mitään muuta ole, niin mitä koko "tunnistettu jäsen" -hommalla sitten edes tekee, jos se ei hyödytä mitään?

----------


## hylje

Sillä erotetaan Hyvät Jäsenet täytejäsenistä, joita siedetään vain jotta foorumi pysyisi jotenkuten elossa. Kun näitä Hyviä Jäseniä on riittävästi terveelle yhteisölle, foorumi suljetaan julkisuudelta (mukaanlukien täytejäsenet) ja uusia jäseniä otetaan vastaan vain perintönä kuolleelta jäseneltä tai usean aktiivijäsenen suosituksen perusteella. Kannattaa siis ruveta nuoleskelemaan! Palkinnot ovat suuret! Tämä on ainoa tapa saada kunniaa Metro-Mafian kaatamisesta!

----------


## Aleksi.K

Näin se vähän tuntuu olevan kuten hylje kirjoitti. Suurin osa kirjoittajista on näitä "täytejäseniä". Sitten kun näitä nuoleskelijoita on tarpeeksi ja ne kaikki ovat päässeet tunnistetuksi koko foorumi suljetaan kaikilta muilta, ja sen jälkeen tietoa foorumilta tippuu muille kuin Pohjois-koreasta muille..  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Näin se vähän tuntuu olevan kuten hylje kirjoitti. Suurin osa kirjoittajista on näitä "täytejäseniä".


Kertokaas nyt vielä, että miten täällä pääsee eteenpäin tuollai "nuoleskelemalla"? Että tietäisi jatkossa konstit.

Ylläpitoon kuuluu tietääkseni kaksi jäsentä: foorumin omistaja sekä moderaattori. Me, jotka olemme ns. "tunnistettuja jäseniä" tunnemme heidät henkilökohtaisesti joistan yhteyksistä. Kuka ehkäpä työkavereita tai muuten tuttuja. 

On kyllä aivan turhan vilkasta mielikuvitusta nuo teidän juttunne "suljetusta foorumista". Mitä etua sellaisesta olisi kenellekään? Minun käsittääkseni tämän foorumin tarkoitus on edistää tietoutta sekä julkisuutta joukkoliikenteestä sekä keskustella siitä asiallisesti. Monet jäsenet ovat joukkoliikennealan ammattilaisia.

----------


## Hujis

> Näin se vähän tuntuu olevan kuten hylje kirjoitti. Suurin osa kirjoittajista on näitä "täytejäseniä". Sitten kun näitä nuoleskelijoita on tarpeeksi ja ne kaikki ovat päässeet tunnistetuksi koko foorumi suljetaan kaikilta muilta, ja sen jälkeen tietoa foorumilta tippuu muille kuin Pohjois-koreasta muille..


Pojat pojat... Jos niin paljon sapettaa, perustakaa oma foorumi jossa vaikka jokainen voi olla moderaattori, ylläpitäjä tai tunnistettu jäsen! Ei tarvitse enää ahdistua täällä, jos kaikille ei riitä tasapuolisesti nallekarkkeja. 

Jotenkin tuntuu ihan hiukkasen naurettavalta tästä asiasta kitiseminen.

----------


## JSL

> Eipä ole itseänikään laitettu tunnistuksi, vaikka olen muutamia kertoja moderaattoreita tavannut.


Tästähän se selviää, eli tunnistaminen ei ole tasapuolista.

----------


## vristo

> Tästähän se selviää, eli tunnistaminen ei ole tasapuolista.


Tällainen foorumi ei olekaan mikään demokratia. Yhden henkilön omistama ja lisäksi yhden moderaattorin operoima keskustelusivusto ja sen olemassaolo perustuu täysin noiden kahden henkilön vapaaehtoiseen työhön ja kiinnostukseen joukkoliikenteestä. Tämä foorumi voidaan lopettaa vaikka huomenna, jos ko. henkilöistä siltä tuntuu.

----------


## hylje

> Jotenkin tuntuu ihan hiukkasen naurettavalta tästä asiasta kitiseminen.


Johtuu esimerkiksi siitä, että edellinen viestini oli kuin olikin satiirinen.

----------


## Hujis

> Johtuu esimerkiksi siitä, että edellinen viestini oli kuin olikin satiirinen.


Sen osalta sisältö tuli perille, naurattaakin juuri se, jos joku nyt ihan aikuisten oikeasti on katkera, siitä ettei kaikille ole yhtä hienoja neppisautoja välitunnille.

----------


## killerpop

Ehkäpä vko ottaakin pois tuon "tunnistettu jäsen" tiedon profiileista ja värjää nimimerkitkin samannäköisksi. Ehkä. Siihen vaan vaaditaan se aika, jolloin syventyä tekniseen ylläpitoon. Samapa tuo, vaikka tietokannassa olisikin merkintä siitä, että tämä on aivan täysin varmasti juuri sitä mitä hän antaa ymmärtää olevansa, mutta käyttäjille sen ei tarvitse näkyä, etenkin jos tunnistettuja on todellakin murto-osa kaikista, eikä uusia tunnistuksia tapahdu käytännössä lainkaan.

Yhtä lailla tunnistetutkin jäsenet onnistuvat trollaamaan siinä missä tunnistamattomatkin, joten koko tiedolla ei ole ollut enää ikuisuuksiin mitään merkitystä. Joskus sillä ehkä olikin helppo kertoa varsinkin uusille jäsenille, että tämä ei ole mikään tekaistu käyttäjä.

----------


## Albert

> Ehkäpä vko ottaakin pois tuon "tunnistettu jäsen" tiedon profiileista ja värjää nimimerkitkin samannäköisksi. Ehkä. Siihen vaan vaaditaan se aika, jolloin syventyä tekniseen ylläpitoon. Samapa tuo, vaikka tietokannassa olisikin merkintä siitä, että tämä on aivan täysin varmasti juuri sitä mitä hän antaa ymmärtää olevansa, mutta käyttäjille sen ei tarvitse näkyä, etenkin jos tunnistettuja on todellakin murto-osa kaikista, eikä uusia tunnistuksia tapahdu käytännössä lainkaan.


Vaikkei minua haittaa olla tunnistamaton jäsen, olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä killerpopin kanssa!!!

----------


## Matkalainen

> On oman nimen laittaminen edelleenkin pakollista. Vähän aikaa ohjelmiston vaihdon jälkeen pakollisuus ei toiminut, mutta se on korjattu.


Onko käytäntö tämän suhteen muuttunut sitten vuoden 2006, vai miksi käyttäjä kuhamobilen on saanut rekisteröityä nimellä "Kuha Mobilen"?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko käytäntö tämän suhteen muuttunut sitten vuoden 2006, vai miksi käyttäjä kuhamobilen on saanut rekisteröityä nimellä "Kuha Mobilen"?


Käytäntö ei ole muuttunut, mutta nimen oikeellisuutta ei tietenkään voida tarkistaa (siksi tunnistetut jäsenet ovatkin erikseen). Käyttäjän kuhamobilen tunnus on nyt suljettu siksi aikaa, että hän ilmoittaa profiiliin oikean nimensä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Käytäntö ei ole muuttunut, mutta nimen oikeellisuutta ei tietenkään voida tarkistaa (siksi tunnistetut jäsenet ovatkin erikseen).


Tarkistaako ylläpito uusien käyttäjien tietoja mitenkään, vai onko leikkinimien huomaaminen toisten käyttäjien varassa? Vähänkään oikeammalta vaikuttavia nimiähän on helppo tarkistaa Väestörekisterikeskuksen nimipalvelun avulla.

----------


## JSL

On täällä muitakin höpö-jäseniä ja kaikilla ei ees näy enää oma nimi.

----------


## vko

> Tarkistaako ylläpito uusien käyttäjien tietoja mitenkään, vai onko leikkinimien huomaaminen toisten käyttäjien varassa?


Toki tarkistaa. Erityisesti nyt, kun uusien jäsenien tunnuksia ei avata automaattisesti vaan ne vaativat ylläpidon hyväksynnän. Tämä johtuu uudesta kiinalaisten spämmääjien aallosta.




> Vähänkään oikeammalta vaikuttavia nimiähän on helppo tarkistaa Väestörekisterikeskuksen nimipalvelun avulla.


Kyseisestä palvelusta ei taida löytyä ulkomailla asuvien henkilöiden nimiä. Näitäkin kun foorumilla on muutamia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kyseisestä palvelusta ei taida löytyä ulkomailla asuvien henkilöiden nimiä. Näitäkin kun foorumilla on muutamia.


Sukunimien osalta on jopa eriteltynä ulkomailla asuvat; etunimissäkin ovat tietääkseni mukana. Ulkomaiden kansalaisia palvelu ei käsittääkseni tunne. Jonkinlaista apua palvelusta luulisi silti olevan.

----------


## vompatti

Keskustelussa epäillään jatkuvasti tiettyjen henkilöiden nimien oikeellisuutta. Ehdottaisin, että heille annettaisiin tilaisuus tunnistautua. Tunnistautumisen pitäisi onnistua virallista henkilöllisyystodistusta näyttämällä ja kirjautumalla foorumille. Näin päästäisiin eroon jatkuvista epäilyistä käyttäjien henkilöllisyyksissä.

Luonnollisesti väärää nimeä käyttävät käyttäjät pitäisi bannata. Toisen nimissä esiintyminen on laitonta.

----------


## sm3

> Keskustelussa epäillään jatkuvasti tiettyjen henkilöiden nimien oikeellisuutta. Ehdottaisin, että heille annettaisiin tilaisuus tunnistautua. Tunnistautumisen pitäisi onnistua virallista henkilöllisyystodistusta näyttämällä ja kirjautumalla foorumille. Näin päästäisiin eroon jatkuvista epäilyistä käyttäjien henkilöllisyyksissä.
> 
> Luonnollisesti väärää nimeä käyttävät käyttäjät pitäisi bannata. Toisen nimissä esiintyminen on laitonta.


Kannattaisin ajatusta jos tunnistautuminen olisi mahdollista esim. pankkitunnuksilla. Pankkitunnuksilla tunnistaudutaan kuitenkin varsin moneen eri paikkaan joten ne lienevät silloin ihan luotettava tunnistatumiskeino. Mutta tämänkin on jo aika överiksi mennyt juttu foorumilla.

Jos ehto olisi se että pitäisi näyttää esim. passi jollekulle niin siihen en suostu. Joku raja sentään, en minua kiinnosta tulla tunnistetuksi tämän foorumin ulkopuolella. Tämä on julkinen foorumi jolle voi kuka tahansa rekisteröityä, ja joku raja sentään pitää olla. Lieneekö jopa laitonta vaatia henkilöllisyystodistusta foorumilla? 

Jos jonkun kirjoitus on sellainen että se herättää epäilyjä on Poliisi oikea osoite.  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Tarkistaako ylläpito uusien käyttäjien tietoja mitenkään, ---





> Toki tarkistaa. ---


Erikoinen nimi on tällä uusimmalla jäsenellämme:
Etunimi:qrstu47416
Sukunimi:klmno15978

----------


## tlajunen

> Erikoinen nimi on tällä uusimmalla jäsenellämme:
> Etunimi:qrstu47416
> Sukunimi:klmno15978


Spam-botteja, ehkä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Spam-botteja, ehkä.





> Toki tarkistaa. Erityisesti nyt, kun uusien jäsenien tunnuksia ei avata automaattisesti vaan ne vaativat ylläpidon hyväksynnän. Tämä johtuu uudesta kiinalaisten spämmääjien aallosta.


Eivät kai voi olla spam-botteja, jos tunnuksia ei automaattisesti avata.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eivät kai voi olla spam-botteja, jos tunnuksia ei automaattisesti avata.


Uusimpana jäsenenä näkyy tuorein rekisteröitynyt siitä riippumatta, onko tunnusta vielä avattu vai ei.

----------


## PSi

Mulle ei tullut han selväksi ns "virallinen" selitys sille mikä on tunnistettu jäsen, mitä sillä saavutetaan tai kuvitellaan saavutettavan, ja kuinka tunnistetuksi tullaan. Voisiko tunnistamisesta vastaava taho panna vaikka foorumin sääntöihin tms. helposti löytyvään paikkaan tiedon siitä, mitä tunnistettu jäsen tarkoittaa, ja kuinka tunnistetuksi jäseneksi tullaan/päästään/joudutaan.

pekka

----------


## JSL

Mulle on iha sama vaikka mun nicki olis täällä possun punasella :P Pääasia että keskustellaan eikä riidellä.

----------


## PSi

> Jos "oikeaa" sähköpostiosoitetta ei ole, voi ottaa yhteyttä foorumin ylläpitoon ja pyytää lupaa ilmaisen sähköpostiosoitteen käyttöön.


Voiskohan foorumin asetuksia viiilata sen verran, että tieto tästä Yahoo-osoitteen hyväksymisestä poikkeustapauksissa tulisi selväksi kaikille? Koitin vaihtaa foorumin salasanaa, mutta sepä ei onnistunut, kun mulla on täällä Yahoo-mailiosite. Tuli vain yksioikoinen tieto, että ei käy, kun on maksuton sähköpostiosoite. Tietoturvaominaisuus kai tämäkin...

Olen käyttänyt yhtä ja samaa Yahoo-osoitetta lähes kaikilla harrastusalani foorumeilla juuri siksi että foorumien kautta tuppaa tulemaan kaikennäköistä spämmiä, enkä halua sitä maksulliseen, vielä suurin piirtein puhtaana säilyneeseen postilaatikkooni. Työnantajan ja kaupunginosan operaattorin postiosoitteet on molemmat ikävästi lliipasimella.

pekka

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mulle ei tullut han selväksi ns "virallinen" selitys sille mikä on tunnistettu jäsen, mitä sillä saavutetaan tai kuvitellaan saavutettavan, ja kuinka tunnistetuksi tullaan.


Se tarkoittaa, että foorumin ylläpito on varmistanut, että nimimerkin taakse ilmoitettu oikea nimi todella on tämän oikea nimi. Uskoisin, että ylläpito on lopettanut uusien tunnistettujen jäsenten merkitsemisen jo vuonna 2005, eikä siis enää ole mitään tapaa sitä saada.

----------


## Albert

> Uskoisin, että ylläpito on lopettanut uusien tunnistettujen jäsenten merkitsemisen jo vuonna 2005, eikä siis enää ole mitään tapaa sitä saada.


Liityin 2005 ja minun jälkeenikin liittyneitä on päässyt "armoitettuun" joukkoon. Eipä tuo sinällään häiritse.
Mutta kun ylläpito ei vastaa mihinkään kysymykseen. No se on toki ylläpidon oikeus. Vapaaehtoistahan tämä osallistuminen tänne on  :Smile: . Mutta jotenkin...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Liityin 2005 ja minun jälkeenikin liittyneitä on päässyt "armoitettuun" joukkoon.


Kyllä varmasti, mutta enhän väittänytkään, että missään vaiheessa olisi tehty mitään kursorista jäsenten tunnistamista, jossa riittävän aikaisin mukana olleet olisivat päässeet tunnistetuksi. Ei, vaan sen sijaan jossain vaiheessa vain foorumin melko alkuaikoina (joskaan ei tainnut olla ihan 2005 vaan jossain vähän myöhemmässä päivityksessä syntynyt juttu; sanoisin 2006-2007, kun foorumiohjelmisto vaihdettiin vBulletiniin) foorumin ylläpidon tuntemat henkilöt, tai osa niistä, merkittiin tunnistetuiksi. Varmasti silloin oli ajatus laajentaa tunnistus mahdolliseksi jokaiselle, mutta todennäköisesti toimivan tavan puute on jättänyt asian vain "antaa olla" -listalle. Joka tapauksessa sanoisin, että tunnistus on käytännössä lopetettu eikä se missään vaiheessa ole ollut laajasti mahdollista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:21 ----------

Ja kaikki ne henkilöt, jotka itse muistan merkityn tunnistetuiksi jäseniksi, ovat liittyneet foorumille viimeistään elokuussa 2005, eli käytännössä heti foorumin alusta lähtien.

----------

